
Ask HN: Resources on DIY home building for hackers? - IRLIamOffline
Hey all,
What tutorials&#x2F;guides&#x2F;open source plans do you recommend that go through the whole process of building a home from start to finish?<p>Probably only viable for smallish and tiny houses but really interested in hearing about your experiences!
======
tomohawk
Lots of good papers available here:

[https://www.buildingscience.com/](https://www.buildingscience.com/)

The Handyman has lots of practical info:

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtXVIqkc3iBk0bV5gvcNWgw](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtXVIqkc3iBk0bV5gvcNWgw)

